# Right board to build a Dynamic / Programmed / Autonomous Halogen Lamp



## Louz (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey there!

Here goes a question from a complete noob. First time here, first time ever in a forum! ...


I need to build a lamp, with at least 9 halogen light bulbs (40w/220v each), that autonomously changes each lamp intensity (independently or in pairs). 
I'll need a board that i can program to have this lamp running an autonomous programmed light chase in a loop, for approximately 8 hours continuously, right?

So basically, my question is.. What's the programmable board i need for this? What lighting control system is better? 

The goal is to have this lamp installed on top of a tree, without the need of mobile phone apps, wi-fi, internet... Powered with 220V, in the middle of the wilderness, exposed to wind, dust and all sorts of insects. =\

Grateful all the help you guys can provide..

Thank you!


----------

